# NBA Finals Game 4: Thunder @ Heat (6/19 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Tuesday, June 19, 2012 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Biggest game of the season so far, obviously. Win and take a stranglehold on the series. Lose and all the pressure goes to the Heat to win game 5.

Gotta continue attacking the rim and hopefully hit more than 5 shots outside the paint.


----------



## doctordrizzay

No one has comeback in NBA Finals History going down 3-1. We Need This win, Then its over.


----------



## Wade County

Aint over til you get 4 wins man.

That being said, I feel if we could get up 3-1...thats 3 shots at the Championship. It may just break their spirit a bit to get down that much.


----------



## PoetLaureate

OKC after tonight:


----------



## Jace

Just watched that from Twitter. Love the fact that he dropped a "Battier" when rattling off Heat players he hates.

Really whack of his parents, though. They had a camera on him apparently all game and clearly egged him on and tried to capitalize on his agony. I'd be pretty pissed if I found out my parents did this to me. No doubt people will find a way to use this against LeBron. No doubt more people will be rooting for OKC after watching that, just like Simmons' daughter piece.

Steve Javie was just on ESPN showing reasons why we hate him so. He explained why fouls may be fouls against certain guys but not fouls against LeBrons, Shaqs, and Yaos. Evidently, according to refs (at least according to Javie), even if its illegal contact, it shouldn't be whistled a foul if the person can sustain it enough to score.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron James makes little boy's cry. 


does anyone have that Chris Bosh video of that guy singing "chrriiiis boshh chris boshy bosh bosh"


----------



## Jace




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Like always, if we could just fast forward to the 4th, it would save me from so much stress.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The flat top is back! :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Hah! Oh yeah, forgot to post a tweet by Joe Goodman saying NoNo said before G3 he might bring it back.

Gonna need a new :noco:


----------



## Wade County

Finally! Maybe it brings back Norris' J too. That's been missing since about the 3rd week of the season.


----------



## BigWill33176

Wade2Bosh said:


> The flat top is back! :laugh:




:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade County

Guys, im bloody nervous for tonights game. If we win, 3-1. Lose and it's 2-2. God that's such a huge difference in control of this series.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Guys, im bloody nervous for tonights game. If we win, 3-1. Lose and it's 2-2. God that's such a huge difference in control of this series.


Its difficult to win three in a row. Hoping the chatter has gotten the guys re-focused, if necessary, on the prize.


----------



## Jace

Towels tonight.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah it is. That's what concerns me. 3-1 with 3 chances to close them out is just so much better than 2-2 with 2 of the remaining 3 in OKC.

Hoping the guys realise what's at stake and continue to attack. Occasionally hitting a jump shot might help too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I hate these 9pm starts.


----------



## Wade County

Same, although it's only 11am here...so not so bad


----------



## Floods

I really want to move to Australia.

Tell your government not to be so anal about immigration.


----------



## Wade County

Australia rules. Our Labor Government though, sucks ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Seems like its taking forever for this game to start.


----------



## Wade County

Lets go Miami...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh hits an outside J.


----------



## Wade County

CBbbb


----------



## Wade County

Wade....


----------



## Wade County

Bah, Thabo.


----------



## PoetLaureate

yo lets defend and make some shots


----------



## Wade County

Had a feeling this would happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thunder on fire with their outside shooting to start.


----------



## Adam

Wade playing like shit and the offense is even worse than last game.


----------



## Wade County

So theyre hitting everything right now.


----------



## Wade County

Has this team learned anything about last year yet?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lest you forget, this is the team that likes to make it as hard as possible on themselves


----------



## Jace

Only a tad surprised it took this long for them to come out like this. Had to be expected. Our D kinda sucks, but they're hitting pretty tough shots for the most part.


----------



## Wade County

Stops n buckets...


----------



## Wade County

Labrawn


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## IbizaXL

You could tell Miami really wants to win this game.:gunner: And i my level of dislike for wade has officially progressed to full on hate. I cant stand him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Clear foul by Thabo on Lebron not called.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Couple of missed opportunities right there.


----------



## Wade County

Dumb pass by Wade, dumb foul by Rio.


----------



## Wade County

Theyre getting out on the break so easy


----------



## PoetLaureate

This is some out of control shit, Spo must be having an aneurysm


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## Wade County

Wade...


----------



## Jace

What a start.

Tons of missed open jumpers again. Everything should be at the hoop, with Dwyane also remembering he's in no shape to dunk on C's right now.


----------



## Wade County

We're getting spanked


----------



## Adam

That no call on Thabo was really bad. Could have been a 3 point game instead it ends up a 7 point game. Was an obvious foul too.

Wade continues to kill us.


----------



## Wade County

They're letting it rain, we're building a house.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Such a sloppy start to this game. 

And Mario just cant find his rhythm at all in this series. 3 wide open 3's, 3 bad misses.


----------



## Wade County

They've buckled down in D, and lightin it up in O.


----------



## Jace

Have to say, the whistle is probably even in our favor right now and we're getting worked.


----------



## Wade County

We need to wake the **** up before it's too late.


----------



## Wade County

NoCo, nice.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh that is pathetic.


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## Wade County

Obliterated.


----------



## Adam

How the hell was that not a charge on Harden at the end there?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Big 3 by Cole I guess, need to keep this manageable


----------



## Jace

Thank God for the Fresh Prince and his 5 points. No other Heat could score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

33-19 after 1

One of, if not, the worst 1st quarters we have played all postseason.


----------



## Wade County

Big 3 by Norris.


----------



## Wade County

OKC just clowned us, bad.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> How the hell was that not a charge on Harden at the end there?


One of the refs called it then decided that he was just whistling along to the end of quarter buzzer.


----------



## Wade County

Definitely shouldve been a charge.


----------



## Wade County

Hopefully we can cut this deficit a bit by halftime...


----------



## Adam

This is the suspicious shit that the NBA garners hate for. Last game Van Gundy was crying the whole time that the correct call would be "no call" instead of an offensive or defensive foul call, and now this game they let something like that Harden play go without a call.

It's bullshit. It's a block or a charge. Do your job or get lost.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 3333 again


----------



## Wade County

FLAT TOP 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

10-0 run sparked by the flat top! :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Lebron!


----------



## Wade County

10-0 run! LETS GO HEAT!

NORRIS IS BACK


----------



## PoetLaureate

NORRIS COLE!!


----------



## Adam

Cole finishing the season like he started it. Damn All-Star break always kills our young players every year.


----------



## Wade County

God thats pretty by Lebron


----------



## Jace

Looks like OKC may fall in love with the Js, which could be a plus for us if they stop falling. Good defense on a couple other plays to help us cut the lead down. 

Hopefully the strong Cole play gets Wario to put on his red and blue outfit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Cole finishing the season like he started it. Damn All-Star break always kills our young players every year.


Yeah, DQ and Cole were spectacularly awful after their all star weekend appearances. We should ban any young player that is asked to take part in it.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron has really tried to get others going today. 5 assists already and his assists have been lower than usual this postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate

JAMES ****ING JONES


----------



## Wade County

JJ 333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario and1!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MARIOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jace

Chalmers comes in and immediate And-1. The Cole Effect!

Speaking of, its so awesome to see the Cole we saw in all those highlights at Cleveland State now. The hightop is vital.


----------



## Wade County

RIIIIO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade 33333

One of those "NO...YES!"


----------



## Wade County

WADE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just ****ing great...


----------



## Wade County

Wade down....


----------



## PoetLaureate

Oh damnit


----------



## Jace

Great.


----------



## Adam

Wade doesn't even attack the rim anymore. Everything around the rim is so soft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333


----------



## Adam

Chalmers 333333. Such a headcase.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Big 3 Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That looked like all ball.


----------



## Wade County

Harden such a floppper


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Westbrook taking and making very difficult shots right now.


----------



## Wade County

FOH Westbrook, jesus.


----------



## Jace

Westbrook is just in a zone right now. Not sure why we have JJ on him there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cannot let this get away from us in these last 2 minutes. Worked way too hard to get back into this game to let it get away in these last few possessions.


----------



## Wade County

Shut down Russ and we're OK.


----------



## Jace

Would've liked to see a replay of that LeBron charge. Westbrook looked pretty deep under.


----------



## Wade County

Need to close this quarter well. Worked too hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Would've liked to see a replay of that LeBron charge. Westbrook looked pretty deep under.


Only our fouls get replayed on 3 different camera angles.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I feel like Lebron is just hanging back right now. Seems like he can score in the post whenever he feels.


----------



## IbizaXL

Spoo breath doesnt have the nuts to bench wade for his horrible play. Wade has to go.


----------



## Wade County

Thats tough by Wade


----------



## Jace

Pretty wild first half. That Battier 3 would've been huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

49-46 at the half

I'll happily take this after the awful 1st quarter. Just gotta slow Westbrook, or hope he cools down.


----------



## Wade County

Great 2nd quarter. Slow Westbrook and we're OK.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I was hoping for around 8-10, so I'll take a 3 point deficit


----------



## Smithian

Felt good past two games, don't feel good about the Heat tonight at half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> I feel like Lebron is just hanging back right now. Seems like he can score in the post whenever he feels.


Or get doubled and kick it out for a 3. Gonna need our outside shooters to continue making 3's like they did in that 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County

Need manbearpig takeover offensively.

Notice the switch, Durant no longer guarding James.


----------



## Wade County

Westbrook is going all Rondo game 2 on us. Never seen him hit this many Js


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Need manbearpig takeover offensively.
> 
> Notice the switch, Durant no longer guarding James.


Good thing is when he looked for shots he was able to get good looks for the most part. He was definitely looking to get teammates more involved in the first half.


----------



## Wade County

Lets go Heat.


----------



## Wade County

What a pass by James!


----------



## Wade County

Dont leave Durant, Shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and1!

strong move by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Boshhhhh!


----------



## Wade County

Theyre hitting a lot of jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County

RIO!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

marioooooooo


----------



## Wade County

MIAMI LETS GO! COME ON!


----------



## Jace

Good to see some Mario tonight.

This game really is like a boxing match or something. Just slugging back and forth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole definitely seems like he woke Mario up.


----------



## Wade County

Welcome to the NBA Finals, Mario Chalmers.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Dudes hitting shots, Lebron already with 11 assists


----------



## Adam

Chalmers playing...great!


----------



## Wade County

Good to see on a night Battier is off, Cole/Rio/JJ have stepped up.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron has not shot a free throw yet tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pretty nice scoring balance for the Heat tonight.

18 for Wade, 12 for Lebron, and 11 a piece for Mario and Bosh. Cole also has 8.


----------



## Adam

Typical Wade. Now he thinks he's Steve Kerr.


----------



## Wade County

Wade....


----------



## Wade County

Need to generate a little lead here. more than 2 pts anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County

SHAAAANE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Every time it looks like we're gonna pull away, they make a difficult shot.


----------



## Jace

We need to get Bosh some better looks than that fall away. Not sure we're using him enough. though he is expending a lot of energy on defense and rebounds.


----------



## Adam

Stops and shots! Gimme my stops and shots!


----------



## Wade County

Want Lebron to get more aggressive offensively here. He's doing a great job making plays, Wade has done well this quarter, but we're gonna need LBJ to score to win. Get to the line.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> We need to get Bosh some better looks than that fall away. Not sure we're using him enough. though he is expending a lot of energy on defense and rebounds.


Wade and James look dead tired. They used half the shot clock to stand and catch their breath. Probably should have taken the timeout sooner.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I want a good play coming out of this timeout


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick Lebron/Nike commercial. Simple, but nice nonetheless.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'll take some free throws, sure


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sick basket by Lebron


----------



## Wade County

:lebron:


----------



## Adam

Stops!


----------



## Adam

I think that Battier foul call was a makeup call...


----------



## Wade County

0-2 Lebron, dammit


----------



## PoetLaureate

Holy shit the building would have collapsed onto itself if Lebron made that 3


----------



## Wade County

What is this call!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, that was a tough call on JJ

79-75 after 3


----------



## Wade County

JJ wtf is that shit


----------



## Adam

HORRIBLE finish to the quarter and all because LeBron decided to settle for a stupid fadeaway. 

Wade and LeBron really learned nothing from their short stint where they weren't allowed to shoot threes. They were supposed to learn the value of quality shots.


----------



## Wade County

4pt lead. Gonna be a HUGE 4th.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron 1 board shy of a triple double.


----------



## Jace

Knew Westbrook was gonna hit there. JJ didn't need to do whatever the hell he was doing, but Durant was rewarded for an obvious flop.


----------



## Adam

**** we keep closing quarter so poorly in this series. Could have been up at least 7.


----------



## Adam

Immediate turnover. Goddamn we are making this hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, this is the 3rd time that the refs have bailed Durant out on a foul call.


----------



## Wade County

Come on, make free throws!


----------



## Adam

Missed free throws could cost us this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, so ****ing lucky...


----------



## Adam

LeBron's free throw shooting and Wade's foul seeking costing us. These flaws just don't ever go away...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 33333

Great hustle!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Super Mario! Hopefully he killed off Wario for the rest of the game :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Haslem!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Chalmers has balls of ****ing steel


----------



## Wade County

RIO!


----------



## Adam

Somebody lie to me and tell me we're going to push this lead and win easily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I think Harden and Wade right now are trying to 1up each other to see who can **** things up for their teams the most.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> I think Harden and Wade right now are trying to 1up each other to see who can **** things up for their teams the most.


Haha, my thoughts exactly.

But about Wade, I remember playing a basketball tournament back in high school with a dislocated finger. I couldn't dribble right or shoot right. I know how awkward it will make you look. Plus he has that knee which probably needs surgery. So I sympathize with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade 33333


----------



## Adam

Hell yes. Lucky shots! The best kind of shots!


----------



## Wade County

Westbrook man. ****.


----------



## Adam

That was really bad pick and roll defense by Haslem. Thank you for the great hustle play earlier but please...bench now.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Westbrook... wow


----------



## Wade County

Westbrook taking over...


----------



## Jace

Westbrook is having that Rondo game. So annoying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Westbrook is past being on fire. Holy shit.


----------



## Wade County

Russ has 37? FML.

D that boy up.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Westbrook is absolutely out of his mind right now. Stay the course or something.


----------



## Adam

Westbrook is making the shots but this is still insanely bad defense. Lead gone, so typical.


----------



## Wade County

Paging Manbearpig....


----------



## Adam

LeBron can't hit a shot or free throws. These are the low points for our team.


----------



## Wade County

We've played too well not to win this game. Finish Miami...please...


----------



## Adam

Oh come on man.


----------



## Adam

Wade is KILLING us. My god.


----------



## Wade County

Weak


----------



## Adam

Bye bye lead. This team just has to break your heart.


----------



## Wade County

Buckets....


----------



## Gx

Oh god... Oh god...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron struggling to get to the bench. Looks like a bad cramp.


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well this ****ing sucks.


----------



## Jace

****

He was in agony lying down there.


----------



## Wade County

Big trouble. BIIIIIG trouble.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron struggling to get to the bench. Looks like a bad cramp.


I know we're a Gatorade league but they need to get that sugary shit away from him right now. I don't think it's a cramp though. Probably something worse like a sprain or bone bruise.


----------



## Wade County

Prepare for a Wade 3....


----------



## Adam

And of course we blew our 7 point lead right before this. Goddamnit.


----------



## Adam

Wade throws away another possession. Goddamnit.


----------



## Wade County

Crapping myself


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****


----------



## Wade County

****....


----------



## Adam

Two-Face strikes again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice, Bosh!


----------



## Gx

King James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WADE!!


----------



## Wade County

OHSBVDSVDUSVD


----------



## Wade County

HOLD ON MIAMI!


----------



## PoetLaureate

HAPPY LEBRONICA


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> OHSBVDSVDUSVD


I COULD NOT HAVE PUT IT ANY BETTER! YOU ARE ELOQUENCE PERSONIFIED!


----------



## Wade County

2:18

Thats all.

STOPS N BUCKETS


----------



## Adam

Bosh has got to finish stronger. Man.


----------



## Wade County

STOPS N BUCKETS N REBOUNDS


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade just made two unbelievable plays


----------



## Wade County

Bucket here makes it tough...


----------



## Adam

Shots and stops!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Win this for Lebron!


----------



## Adam

Please Wade. Please. Just one time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

SUPER MARIO!!


----------



## Wade County

MARIO SHDGSJDBS


----------



## Adam

Mario Chalmers...potential game winner?!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MARIO ****ING CHALMERS


----------



## Wade County

HOLY **** HOLY FUC!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Remember how awful Mario used to be inside the paint on finishes?


----------



## Wade County

STOPS STOPS STOPS!!!


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> MARIO SHDGSJDBS


A POET! YOU'RE A ****ING POET!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, what a play by Shane and bad foul by Westbrook.


----------



## Adam

WHY DID THEY FOUL?! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Adam

I LOVE MARIO/WARIO/TWO-FACE.


----------



## Wade County

Mario... :mario: <33333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

SUPER MARIO hits both


----------



## PoetLaureate

I told you guys lol, we met our match when it comes to dumb teams


----------



## Wade County

STOPS. NO THREES.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers. I want to hug you.

This is all because of the flat top.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WOOOOO


----------



## Wade2Bosh

HEAT WIN!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario = MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Wade County

MIAMI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

1 game away gentlemen. 1 game at home for the title.


----------



## Wade County

Mario ****ing Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Win one for Lebron and they did just that :yes:

Mario with 12 4th quarter points. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Special shoutout to Norris Cole, who gave us life when things were really bad.

The flat top gives Norris special powers.


----------



## Gx

I was too busy freaking out at the end. Did they confirm for sure it was just cramps? Nothing more serious?


----------



## Jace

Anyone notice the two Sonics fans behind the Thunder bench? They have a flag and masks and are wearing Sonics jerseys, I can see one is Kemp. Cheered like crazy. That's awesome. Two cities against all the rest!

BTW, they paid $3,800 (I believe each) for their tickets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gx said:


> I was too busy freaking out at the end. Did they confirm for sure it was just cramps? Nothing more serious?


It was just cramps. You could tell by the way they were rubbing him down with ice and drinking bottles of Gatorade. If it was anything else, they would not have let him go back in.


----------



## Adam

Gx said:


> I was too busy freaking out at the end. Did they confirm for sure it was just cramps? Nothing more serious?


I just can't imagine it being cramps. First, we saw him fall and strike his leg on the ground. Second, if it was cramps then our training staff deserves to be fired immediately. It's unconscionable that a full training staff would fail so hardcore to allow LeBron to cramp up. Ever. Let alone in the Finals. I expect that they would load him days in advance with sodium and monitor him during the game to get him sodium and water. If they're doing their job it should be 99% that he doesn't cramp up.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Its not a cramp, its a reported strained hamstring.


----------



## Gx

We'll find out for sure in a few minutes, post game press conference here: http://www.nba.com/live1/

They just said Lebron/Wade/Bosh/Chalmers will be speaking, no idea in what order.


----------



## Adam

The LeBron injury really dampens the win. I still remember 2005, beating Detroit to go up 3-2 but Wade getting injured. We lost that series because of his injury.


----------



## Jace

If we win this will they call it The Curse of Li'l Wayne? He pledged allegiance to us after the Thunder denied him entry twice.


----------



## Wade County

Please god let it be just a cramp.

If it's a hammy....damn....


----------



## Jace

Spo calls it a cramp.

Guys, they were rubbing both legs. Had to be cramps.


----------



## Adam

Spo just said cramps. Hard to say if it's true because our team hides injuries with false reports. If it wasn't true they would lie, so it's tough to tell if he isn't lying now.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> If we win this will they call it The Curse of Li'l Wayne? He pledged allegiance to us after the Thunder denied him entry twice.


After all the prime seats we give that little rat it shouldn't take a perceived slight to get him on our side. **** that little rat.


----------



## UD40

48 minutes, fellas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo just said it was cramps. Come on People. They would be the dumbest people, let alone training staff, in the world if they put him back in the game if it was anything more serious.


----------



## Wade County

How massive was that trey he hit? Unbeliveable.


----------



## Gx

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo just said it was cramps. Come on People. They would be the dumbest people, let alone training staff, in the world if they put him back in the game if it was anything more serious.


I just won't feel comfortable until we have that trophy I guess lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> How massive was that trey he hit? Unbeliveable.


We win this series and that shot will go down in history.


----------



## Jace

Spo just dropped a PURITY on Cole!

:noco: :spo:


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo just said it was cramps. Come on People. They would be the dumbest people, let alone training staff, in the world if they put him back in the game if it was anything more serious.


They could easily have put him out there with a bone bruise or pulled muscle. Allowing somebody to cramp up by itself would make them the dumbest people/staff.


----------



## KingSpeed

Heat lost three straight in Finals last year. They can do it again this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They said earlier on the nba.com live feed that Lebron will be at the podium. Hopefully that's a good sign.

Would rather him stay back there getting hydrated though.


----------



## Jace

KingSpeed said:


> Heat lost three straight in Finals last year. They can do it again this year.


Yup, and I think we're all aware of this, which is why you don't see any celebrating here yet.


----------



## BigWill33176

1. that was one of the greatest games I've ever watched. ESPN Classic stuff. 

2. Bron's three was too awesome. 

3. I love Mario.


----------



## BigWill33176

The MVP is: 










Also, just saw this: 











edit: Any way to resize that first picture? I didn't realize its so goddamn enormous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^resized it for you.

Heard Tim Reynolds say that only Durant and Westbrook scored in the final 17 minutes? Did I hear that right?


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^resized it for you.
> 
> Heard Tim Reynolds say that only Durant and Westbrook scored in the final 17 minutes? Did I hear that right?


I seem to recall an Ibaka jumper. Did Ibaka also have that spinning shot in the last 17 minutes?


----------



## Adam

Pretty funny that Wade is wearing the Dwayne Wayne character glasses from A Different World. I get it Dwyane.


----------



## sMaK

ONE MORE, GUYS!


----------



## Wade County

Adam said:


> I seem to recall an Ibaka jumper. Did Ibaka also have that spinning shot in the last 17 minutes?


Was probably in the last 18 minutes. Stat doesnt sound as good if you include it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> I seem to recall an Ibaka jumper. Did Ibaka also have that spinning shot in the last 17 minutes?


Just checked. That happened with 4:46 left in the 3rd and that was the last non-Westbrook/Durant points scored. So yeah, only Westbrook and Durant scored in the last 17 minutes of the game.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Pretty funny that Wade is wearing the Dwayne Wayne character glasses from A Different World. I get it Dwyane.


Beat me.



















So pissed he didn't flip them before getting up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Pretty funny that Wade is wearing the Dwayne Wayne character glasses from A Different World. I get it Dwyane.













Sort of looks like him too. He just needs Norris Cole's flat top now :laugh:


----------



## Adam

LOL Wade just said Mario really thinks he's the best player on this team. Le Batard is going to have a field day with that. He loves joking about that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> RT @lisjoseph: I tried to talk him outta the dwayne wayne's...no haps. > This is all anyone will talk about tomorrow. Game 4? Meh.


Wade's publicist(I think that who she is) tried to talk him out of wearing them. Dwyane Wayne is trending worldwide :laugh:


Lebron coming up to the podium


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade's publicist(I think that who she is) tried to talk him out of wearing them. Dwyane Wayne is trending worldwide :laugh:
> 
> 
> Lebron coming up to the podium


First crazy outfit of his that I've ever liked. It was awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> LOL Wade just said Mario really thinks he's the best player on this team. Le Batard is going to have a field day with that. He loves joking about that.


:lol: I was about to post that Lebatard's show and the morning show with Hoch and Stugotz tomorrow will be hilarious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Jace

LOL, they love Mario..which makes sense considering he's the premiere comic relief of the team. Likely because Curry and Howard don't play, and Battier is mostly funny when he's speaking.

Can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm pretty surprised we're winning grind out games without Joel.


----------



## sMaK

Haven't been posting here at all lately but I'm happy for you guys.. It has felt a lot longer than 2006.. Still got one more game to win but I can smell it


----------



## Rather Unique

BigWill33176 said:


> The MVP is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Any way to resize that first picture? I didn't realize its so goddamn enormous.


LOL I coached the dark haired kid to the left in Middle school. ONE MORE fellas!!!


----------



## Adam

Rather Unique said:


> LOL I coached the dark haired kid to the left in Middle school. ONE MORE fellas!!!


^The original Chalmers superfan


----------



## Wade County

Yeah, RU is there from the start :laugh:.

Games like this make you wish Rio was this good all the time. I'd settle for half of that game consistently.

1 more guys....1 more....


----------



## Rather Unique

Adam said:


> ^The original Chalmers superfan


To quote a friend of mine. 'Seeing Mario Chalmers tonight must have been like watching your son graduate from college'. 

Yes, indeed it was. :mario:


----------



## Adam

Saw this before today about Mario. "His role on the team:"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Steve Fall ‏@StatsMan
> LeBron has surpassed 650 points, 200 rebounds & 100 assists this postseason. Nobody else has done that before...ever. #NBAFinals


Here's Lebron clowning on Wade's glasses :laugh:


> NBA ‏@NBA
> LeBron thinks DWade's fashion is getting out of control! #Finals http://t.co/7NB4MeG9


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I remember a long time ago, Gio photoshopped Mario's head on a mini-Super Mario and it looked really cool. I went looking for it but couldnt find it.


----------



## Adam

It has to annoy somebody besides me that everyone is pronouncing it the Eric and Tony way "Mare-io" instead of "Mar-io." I just don't get it. You know they don't go around saying, "I love Super Mare-io Brothers."


----------



## Wade County

Yeah that Mare-o thing is ****ing annoying


----------



## Wade2Bosh

While looking for that super Mario photoshop, I saw this gem again from WC


----------



## Wade County

Some of my finer work 

Not sure there's a Heat player i've detested more than Luke "the puke" Jackson. God he was bad.


----------



## Wade County

Here's a question:

Would this have been a sweep if Spo started Bosh in Game 1?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Watching highlights of the game and wow, those Sonics fans were going crazy :laugh:


----------



## Adam




----------



## Jace

Oh I thought they were masks. Not sure I get the facepaint, but good to see the enthusiastic support.



Adam said:


> It has to annoy somebody besides me that everyone is pronouncing it the Eric and Tony way "Mare-io" instead of "Mar-io." I just don't get it. You know they don't go around saying, "I love Super Mare-io Brothers."


Right? This has always perplexed, bothered, and humored the shit out of me and my friends.


----------



## Smithian

One more win, guys


----------



## Wade County




----------



## Dee-Zy

Any new on lebron's injury?


----------



## BlackNRed

Dee-Zy said:


> Any new on lebron's injury?


It was in fact just cramps. He'll be ready to go game 5.


----------



## BlackNRed

Those Sonics fans are awesome by the way lmao.


----------



## Jace

LeBron is moving around fine at practice.


----------



## IbizaXL

With regards to the old sonics fans, yesterday while listening on sports radio, they mentioned a new documentary about the current owner of the thunder and how he pulled such a slime-ball move on the city of seattle and its fanbase to ensure the team relocated to oklahoma city. Its all real footage about the backdoor deals, leaked emails and makes stern look bad. anyone seen it? If indeed its all true, then i can really sympathize with those fans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Oh I thought they were masks. Not sure I get the facepaint, but good to see the enthusiastic support.


They are zombies since the Sonics are dead. 

That made it even more hilarious. Awesome fans :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> They are zombies since the Sonics are dead.
> 
> That made it even more hilarious. Awesome fans :laugh:


This crossed my mind but for some reason I didn't totally go with it. Also considered a loose "Miami Zombie" reference.


----------



## Adam

IbizaXL said:


> With regards to the old sonics fans, yesterday while listening on sports radio, they mentioned a new documentary about the current owner of the thunder and how he pulled such a slime-ball move on the city of seattle and its fanbase to ensure the team relocated to oklahoma city. Its all real footage about the backdoor deals, leaked emails and makes stern look bad. anyone seen it? If indeed its all true, then i can really sympathize with those fans.


The documentary was originally made back in 2009 and available free to watch online. It's weird that I've heard more about it in the last few weeks than I ever did when it was first released.

CNBC bought the rights and are re-releasing it on dvd and t.v. The Sonics were definitely screwed. They're the one team in the league that I root against. I don't have anything against any other team winning a championship or finding success, even New York doesn't matter much to me anymore as long as they're not beating us, but the Thunder owners truly deserve to fail.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Durant doesn't deserve to fail though.


----------



## IbizaXL

Dee-Zy said:


> Durant doesn't deserve to fail though.


i agree, nor the rest of the team. but the owner really deserves to fail.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> The documentary was originally made back in 2009 and available free to watch online. It's weird that I've heard more about it in the last few weeks than I ever did when it was first released.
> 
> CNBC bought the rights and are re-releasing it on dvd and t.v. The Sonics were definitely screwed. They're the one team in the league that I root against. I don't have anything against any other team winning a championship or finding success, even New York doesn't matter much to me anymore as long as they're not beating us, but the Thunder owners truly deserve to fail.


And the two zombie guys are the producer and director of the doc.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Dee-Zy said:


> Durant doesn't deserve to fail though.


Lebron deserves to win alot more than Durant deserves to fail. A hell of alot more.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wasn't implying that.


----------

